# New ITV racing line up



## Mariposa (17 October 2016)

http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...ed/2175871/top/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews

What are your thoughts?

I'm really pleased Mick Fitz and Alice Plunkett are both still involved, and I'm actually really looking forward to seeing the new format and line up, and good to see Brough Scott has been bought back!


----------



## Lanky Loll (17 October 2016)

Plenty of knowledge and expertise there - we shall see on the quality of delivery


----------



## Dobiegirl (17 October 2016)

Apart from Alice and Mick Fitz the team seem to be made up mostly of the flat boys, hope they are not going to play second fiddle to the rest of them, cant believe they brought back Rishie Persad although Brough Scott is a good call but where is the lovely Alistair Downe.


----------



## splashgirl45 (17 October 2016)

i really dont like change (must be because i am an oldie) and have just got used to the channel 4 lot!!!!!!  glad mick fitz and alice will be there but would really like alistair downe back as dobie girl has said.  would be nice to see AP  as well..


----------



## Fiona (17 October 2016)

Dobiegirl said:



			Apart from Alice and Mick Fitz the team seem to be made up mostly of the flat boys, hope they are not going to play second fiddle to the rest of them, cant believe they brought back Rishie Persad although Brough Scott is a good call but where is the lovely Alistair Downe.
		
Click to expand...

This... I don't watch flat racing at all  

Fiona


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 October 2016)

Rishi Perprat is really not needed.

When does the new format start ?


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (17 October 2016)

The new format starts as of Jan 1st 2017.

It's a good job I don't have time to watch any Saturday racing that I am not attending! Can't be faffed with the flat lot that won't have a scooby about the winter game!


----------



## claracanter (17 October 2016)

Alice, Fitz and Brough. Good, I will watch it just for those three.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (17 October 2016)

omg, Luke Harvey and Victoria Pendelton, both nice guys, but really................
Frankie Dettori, is a one liner. , a great persona, but he is not a broadcaster. 
I predict disaster.
The racing post says
"ITV is believed to have paid in the region of £30 million for a four-year exclusive deal from 2017 to 2020. It hopes to recoup much of that in year one through programme sponsorship and bookmaker commercials, which the broadcaster will fight hard to defend if the government, as expected, considers banning such advertising before 9pm."

I wish the government would make up its mind.......The Lottery is not "gambling"????????? 
...........but hey it supports good causes the government cant afford to pay for!...  no mention of stopping "the lottery",    because folk, big surprise , shock horror, ...its "government approved" gambling

If ITV can't profit from racing, it will be dropped like a hot potato.
I imagine they will struggle to get the easy money currently fed in to C4 by the Emirates, but have to go out to the ral world, and try to prove that "advertising pays"


----------



## sparhawk (18 October 2016)

One thing i won't miss about Ch4 after this year is it's fawning over Aidan at every opportunity. Last saturday at Ascot was a disgrace, even fawning over him when his horses didn't win.

Give other trainers time in the spotlight to promote themselves and their horses. After all last saturday there were plenty of Group 1 winners running to talk about other than Aidan's horses.

Roll on NH now - no more Aidan


----------



## Rapidash (18 October 2016)

Oh I really liked AP McCoy  thought he had a lot to add and never made it all about him. And Claire is a loss too.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 October 2016)

Clare Balding is a broadcasting supremo, but for some reason she did not want to remain within the racing entertainment  community, really our loss, but her choice.
I must defend Rishi, as over the years he has picked up the baton, and as for Nick Luck, a great loss. The guy on C4 who was in to betting [sry forgotten his name], actually was well informed and enthusiastic. Tanya too ...... 
They spent four years tweaking the program till it was right, and now we have to do it all again. 
Racing is a minority sport, and is linked to betting in the view of the man in the street, so I don't know who will be the target audience, and I suspect that ITV are in the same boat.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 October 2016)

Racing on terrestial TV is probably doomed, it was jogging along nicely, OK audiences were not going to improve, but so what, as long as it was making a profit, why worry?


----------



## Chianti (27 October 2016)

What will Victoria Pendleton be able to bring to the coverage that Tony McCoy and the others who haven't been taken on couldn't? Someone who's been involved in racing for a matter of months as opposed to professionals who have vast experience of varying aspects of the sport. I don't think it bodes well as to the audience they are hoping to reach.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (27 October 2016)

Chianti said:



			What will Victoria Pendleton be able to bring to the coverage that Tony McCoy and the others who haven't been taken on couldn't? Someone who's been involved in racing for a matter of months as opposed to professionals who have vast experience of varying aspects of the sport. I don't think it bodes well as to the audience they are hoping to reach.
		
Click to expand...

That's what we can't work out ............. who exactly is going to watch a  specialist sports program with more "entertainers" than "experts"
I can't imagine if I were a horse racing professional that I could commentate on the Tour just because I had done a bit of cycling, its just ridiculous.


----------



## Clodagh (28 October 2016)

I watch RUK mostly now but used to enjoy C4 as long as clare Balding wasn't on. I think it will be solely RUK from now on.


----------



## Mariposa (28 October 2016)

I think I might have to invest in RUK, today I'm having to watch racing on Paddy Power and have to put money on a race to watch it....not a great habit ( although thanks Theatre Guide for being placed...that made it less painful!)


----------



## Clodagh (28 October 2016)

They had an offer recently and I got it for 12 months at £10 per month. Sorry, that probably is painful!


----------



## Mariposa (28 October 2016)

Clodagh said:



			They had an offer recently and I got it for 12 months at £10 per month. Sorry, that probably is painful!
		
Click to expand...

It's £22 a month for us! I'm trying to find a way to justify it to myself!


----------



## claracanter (29 October 2016)

Bonkers2 said:



			That's what we can't work out ............. who exactly is going to watch a  specialist sports program with more "entertainers" than "experts"
I can't imagine if I were a horse racing professional that I could commentate on the Tour just because I had done a bit of cycling, its just ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Very good point. And how many people do they think will tune in for Victoria Pendleton's words of wisdom??? Shows they are not taking it seriously. 
I didn't like Channel 4 racing when it first started but I learnt to get on with it. Not looking forward to ITV racing. I haven't watched anything on ITV for years.  It seems a shame they have to build up a team again and how long will they give it before they decide it's not viable and we all have to pay per view instead. I know I shouldn't be nostalgic but Julian Wilson( love him or hate him), Peter O'Sullivan and the likes of Alastair Down are much missed.


----------



## Mariposa (12 November 2016)

They announced last night that AP is joining too! 
http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...am/2191923/top/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews


----------



## splashgirl45 (12 November 2016)

Mariposa said:



			They announced last night that AP is joining too! 
http://www.racingpost.com/news/hors...am/2191923/top/#newsArchiveTabs=last7DaysNews

Click to expand...

this makes me more likely to watch  ITV...it took me long enough to get used to the new channel 4 line up and finally i was ok with it....wonder how long it will take for me to like the new ITV coverage?


----------



## Mariposa (12 November 2016)

I was fuming today that they weren't showing the first two live races from Cheltenham....instead they showed a repeat of Deal or No Deal!

 I chose to pay £10 day pass to watch the Novice Chase on Racing UK. I really hope ITV show more racing!


----------



## Chiffy (13 November 2016)

Yes, fancy not showing Thistlecrack live!
Pleased about AP joining the ITV coverage.


----------



## millhouse (19 December 2016)

Rishi is not as bad as he was originally, and has learnt an awful lot.  Give the guy a break.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 December 2016)

mariposa said:



			a  repeat of deal or no deal!
		
Click to expand...

unreal.


----------



## PorkChop (1 January 2017)

Who is planning on watching today?  I am going to try a catch some of it, will be interesting to see what the dynamics will be like


----------



## Clodagh (1 January 2017)

millhouse said:



			Rishi is not as bad as he was originally, and has learnt an awful lot.  Give the guy a break.
		
Click to expand...

I think he has improved a lot and have no problems with him, also he does tick the monirities box, which helps. 

I will be watching this afternoon, I dislike change, but certainly won't miss McGrath at all.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 January 2017)

Demented Elf said:



			Who is planning on watching today?  I am going to try a catch some of it, will be interesting to see what the dynamics will be like 

Click to expand...

Me, looking forward to the racing.  This mornings hack got abandoned as we were too wimpish to get a soaking.  So it is TV and a lazy day.  Going back to work is going to be a shock.  I watched the free RUK yesterday too, idle or what.


----------



## Chiffy (1 January 2017)

Me too but I am recording for later as about to go out to lunch. It was good Racing UK was free yesterday, a nice surprise.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 January 2017)

Matt Chapman nooooooooooooooooooo, can't bear him.


----------



## *Whinney* (1 January 2017)

Happy New Year everyone. Hoping 2017 is a peaceful and healthy year for you all.

Oh AA I have to agree. I didn't know his name so came here to ask who the shouty hyper man was. Saw your comment so Googled and yep, that's the same guy. Just put the TV on mute as can't bear to listen to him.


----------



## Clodagh (1 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			Matt Chapman nooooooooooooooooooo, can't bear him.
		
Click to expand...

Same! I tend to fast forward through the betting talk anyway. But why him? Dreadful man.


----------



## *Whinney* (1 January 2017)

Thanks fr the tip Coldagh, as soona s they mention betting or results I hit the mute button with perfect timing.

Rookie question alert - are the curved bits some of the horses have in chifneys?


----------



## millikins (1 January 2017)

I'm liking it so far but don't they all look cold! Also think it's good they are trying to attract new audiences with lots of explanations, "a mare, that's a female horse".


----------



## suffolkmare (1 January 2017)

Happy New Year HHO'ers! 
Anyone else not liking the font(s) they're using? Maybe it's my eyes but I'm struggling to read the jockey/trainer names and getting a bit OCD about the higgledy piggledy numbers...  Guess I don't like change either! Oh, and wtf with the "hair or no hair?" thing...play on "Deal or no deal"????


----------



## suffolkmare (1 January 2017)

millikins said:



			...Also think it's good they are trying to attract new audiences with lots of explanations, "a mare, that's a female horse".
		
Click to expand...

Not quite so helpful linking Thomas Crapper's name with his wind operation though, lol


----------



## Rapidash (1 January 2017)

Not a lot of support for the graphics in this household- not very clear! 

And can't see much of the horses either through all the rain on the cameras. Feel like it wasn't this bad before. 

Anyone else think it's a bit slow? 

But otherwise they seem to be doing a good job- go ITV!


----------



## Mariposa (1 January 2017)

Happy New Year all. 

Liking it so far ( although never a massive fan of Matt Chapman....too 'in your face' for me..) - it's clear they're trying to attract a bigger audience. The actual racing part is fine!


----------



## Madam Min (1 January 2017)

suffolkmare said:



			Happy New Year HHO'ers! 
Anyone else not liking the font(s) they're using? Maybe it's my eyes but I'm struggling to read the jockey/trainer names and getting a bit OCD about the higgledy piggledy numbers...  Guess I don't like change either! Oh, and wtf with the "hair or no hair?" thing...play on "Deal or no deal"????
		
Click to expand...

Re the fonts, that's exactly what my OH said!!! Sorry peeps but I think the whole things awful!!!! :-(


----------



## Steerpike (1 January 2017)

I can't read any of the graphics either, rather disappointed so far, I wish they would do more paddock shots I used to like seeing the horses before the race.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 January 2017)

*Whinney* said:



			Thanks fr the tip Coldagh, as soona s they mention betting or results I hit the mute button with perfect timing.

Rookie question alert - are the curved bits some of the horses have in chifneys?
		
Click to expand...

No it is a ring bit, helps with the steering.


----------



## *Whinney* (1 January 2017)

Thanks AA! As an aside I think a dsicguised Ted is in this race on now!

The fonts are very poor and also the subtitles. I'm pretty sure Alice said she was talking to Fingal Bay's girl - subtitles said trainer. Even with poor hearing I think it was wrong.


----------



## *Whinney* (1 January 2017)

*disguised


----------



## Clodagh (1 January 2017)

I will sit on the fence a bit. I may well get used to it, yes I hate the graphics but Ed C, who I have never heard of before, seems good.
I really hope they go to more horses and less talking heads.


----------



## millhouse (1 January 2017)

ITV - I thought, overall, they were good!


----------



## popsdosh (1 January 2017)

millhouse said:



			ITV - I thought, overall, they were good!
		
Click to expand...

Same here for first show I think they did well.Dont forget part of their remit is to bring in a larger audience of those not so educated in the ways of racing and that is going to be their challenge as lets face it most of the serious racing folk are watching other services. I will watch again having given up on C4 a while back . I saw no issue with the graphics at all and if anything thought the actual racing was better covered.


----------



## Honeylight (1 January 2017)

Positives: Good commentary better than C4. 
Much better camera work and lenses, some of the previous C4 coverage wasn't in HD and they didn't have enough cameras, Cheltenham is hard to photograph well due to the track layout and this was a big improvement. Time will tell if this continues on the ITV4 broadcasts and many people will be unable to see it in HD either.( I am really surprised racing pros manage to watch ATR and will actually pay a considerable sum for poor images from RUK as well).
Ollie Bell good.
Explanations good I thought and not patronising for informed viewers, thought the map of the different courses at Cheltenham and their attributes was good, laughed at "mare, a female horse".
Negatives:
Matt Chapman, agree he's marmite and some people will love him.
Matey blokey humour, like 1970s football magazine programme.
Chilly uncomfortable presenters, McCoy looked especially uncomfortable and not clad for the day. My guess is they will have a cabin son.
Oh and big negative for me, not enough of the horses pre-race.

Not a bad start, the next few weeks are crucial.


----------



## Alec Swan (1 January 2017)

It's clearly aimed at those who's only interest is gambling.  I suspect that the set-up instructions,  which were handed down,  were from those with no interest or knowledge of racing.  Why the previous protocol followed by Ch4 wasn't used, at least as an opening template,  must remain a mystery.

In short,  it was hopeless and unless there is at least an effort to engage with those who follow Horse Racing and their interest would include the horses themselves,  I for one will find a better way of spending my Saturday afternoons.

Why were the pundits standing out in the pouring rain?  Who were the two giggling clowns who stood either side of AP?  Who TF was that idiot Chapman trying to mimic,  other than that other idiot McCririck?  What on earth did a former Olympic cyclist offer by way of knowledge or experience?  

I felt sorry for Mick Fitzgerald,  he must have felt as though he was trying to shag a hedgehog,  one prick working against hundreds.

I understand that we all resist change,  to a greater or lesser degree,  but the opening programme was insipid and it had no appeal to at least this racing fan.

Alec.

ETS,  and having just read Honeylight's post,  I agree in that the standard of filming was a vast improvement.  One grudgingly given plus,  I suppose!


----------



## KautoStar1 (1 January 2017)

FFS stop moaning. We are lucky to have racing on terrestrial TV.  And if you are all so good at graphics and presenting get out there and do it yourself.  Some people will never be satisfied.


----------



## Rowreach (1 January 2017)

I thought it was quite fresh as it happens. The camera work was great, I don't like Matt Chapman personally but that's my problem &#55357;&#56835; I expect the presenters all have hypothermia this evening, they need to look after them or the likes of AP will give up.


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 January 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			It's clearly aimed at those who's only interest is gambling.  I suspect that the set-up instructions,  which were handed down,  were from those with no interest or knowledge of racing.  Why the previous protocol followed by Ch4 wasn't used, at least as an opening template,  must remain a mystery.

In short,  it was hopeless and unless there is at least an effort to engage with those who follow Horse Racing and their interest would include the horses themselves,  I for one will find a better way of spending my Saturday afternoons.

Why were the pundits standing out in the pouring rain?  Who were the two giggling clowns who stood either side of AP?  Who TF was that idiot Chapman trying to mimic,  other than that other idiot McCririck?  What on earth did a former Olympic cyclist offer by way of knowledge or experience?  

I felt sorry for Mick Fitzgerald,  he must have felt as though he was trying to shag a hedgehog,  one prick working against hundreds.

I understand that we all resist change,  to a greater or lesser degree,  but the opening programme was insipid and it had no appeal to at least this racing fan.

Alec.

ETS,  and having just read Honeylight's post,  I agree in that the standard of filming was a vast improvement.  One grudgingly given plus,  I suppose! 

Click to expand...

It is sponsored by William Hill so inevitable gambling will be a massive part.

I turned the sound down and just enjoyed the racing.


----------



## millikins (1 January 2017)

I have just re read some of the NY 2014 thread when C4 changed the format; the complaints are pretty much word for word same as here but in 2014 it was the girls who were left in the rain!


----------



## Alec Swan (1 January 2017)

millikins said:



			I have just re read some of the NY 2014 thread when C4 changed the format; the complaints are pretty much word for word same as here but in 2014 it was the girls who were left in the rain!
		
Click to expand...

You're right,  and it's to be expected.  That said though,  Ch4 listened to their critics and their presentations evolved and became acceptable.

I wonder why there's no coverage now until the Cheltenham Festival,  unless of course we want to subscribe and pay for it.  I wonder what those who are being courted and to advertise on the programme think of it all.  It's all a bit shambolic,  I think,  and if others don't care for those who moan,  tough luck! 

Alec.


----------



## Chiffy (1 January 2017)

KS we are allowed to say what we think! Here are my thoughts!.....

Liked Ed Chamberlin, never come across him before, thought he tried hard.
Quite like Luke Harvey, he is knowledgeable and does put some passion and intonation into his voice. McCoys observations are always interesting. I thought it quite funny when Ed tried to make out that Shuthefrontdoor must be a favourite of AP and he just said he wasn't the horse he used to be, which proved correct!
I felt sorry for them standing under umbrellas.
I also felt sorry for Mick having to ask Victoria questions that he could have answered much more knowledgeably himself.
Nice to see Alice.
Liked seeing Richard Hoiles in his commentary box, just like we used to see Peter O'Sullivan and that the commentator went through the runners and riders. Much better than Rishi Persad gabbling through them.
Worse thing for me was Matt Chapman, not my sort at all but I am not that interested in the betting. Thought his voice over for the trophy presentation was cringeworthy!
Hope we get to see plenty of the horses pre race. It wasn't too bad today.


----------



## millikins (1 January 2017)

FB says it's on ITV 4 weekly


----------



## Chiffy (1 January 2017)

That's what I thought millikins. We don't have to pay.


----------



## popsdosh (1 January 2017)

millikins said:



			FB says it's on ITV 4 weekly
		
Click to expand...

It indeed is just not on the flagship channel! They now say 40 days on the main one the rest on ITV along with their new saturday morning show. It is more actual racing than CH4 ever covered.


----------



## popsdosh (1 January 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			You're right,  and it's to be expected.  That said though,  Ch4 listened to their critics and their presentations evolved and became acceptable.

I wonder why there's no coverage now until the Cheltenham Festival,  unless of course we want to subscribe and pay for it.  I wonder what those who are being courted and to advertise on the programme think of it all.  It's all a bit shambolic,  I think,  and if others don't care for those who moan,  tough luck! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Alec they really have not yet had the chance to react as ch4 did to be fair.

Ed chamberlain to be fair to him has come from fronting the Sky football coverage which was no mean feat . He has spent all his time since taking on the role getting to know trainers,jockeys and the trivial behind the scenes things so he can give the best coverage possible ,he was already friends with several jockeys.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (1 January 2017)

Hubby and I both agree that the graphics don't make easy reading but that will be something I am sure will change.  Didn't take much notice of the presenters but did remark I'm not sure what VP will offer the more experienced viewer.


----------



## KautoStar1 (1 January 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			You're right,  and it's to be expected.  That said though,  Ch4 listened to their critics and their presentations evolved and became acceptable.

I wonder why there's no coverage now until the Cheltenham Festival,  unless of course we want to subscribe and pay for it.  I wonder what those who are being courted and to advertise on the programme think of it all.  It's all a bit shambolic,  I think,  and if others don't care for those who moan,  tough luck! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

But if you checked your facts and listened to what was said today you will have heard them explain that it's on itv4. And as we all now have to have digital tv you will get that on a smart tv or through your set box whether that's sky or a free view box.  So you won't miss anything.  You'll get about as much as you had before.


----------



## millhouse (1 January 2017)

I say, give them a chance - I am sure they will be on top of it soon!


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (1 January 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			FFS stop moaning. We are lucky to have racing on terrestrial TV.  And if you are all so good at graphics and presenting get out there and do it yourself.  Some people will never be satisfied.
		
Click to expand...

I liked it the way it was . I think this is the beginning of the end of terrestrial racing


----------



## millikins (1 January 2017)

I think VP is an occasional extra. I was faintly optimistic that John Francombe gave an interview, perhaps he can be tempted back.


----------



## claracanter (1 January 2017)

To be honest, I was expecting a much more dumbed down ITV affair. However, there wasn't enough coverage of horses in the paddock or going down to the start and only one(?) trainer interview at Cheltenham.I was disappointed not to hear Nicky talking about Whisper. 

 I remember Channel 4 had criticism about the graphics not being right and I felt the same about ITV but I'm sure they will address it just like C4 did.

Mick Fitz and Alice were my favourites on C4 so I am happy they have jumped across. Luke Harvey was very animated and AP less so,  their partnership could develop really well.

Did wonder why Victoria Pendleton was there but then some of the things she said to Alice about training and variables compared to cycling was quite interesting.

The weather girl was a bit unnecessary but I remember the girls out in the rain as some other posters mentioned on C4 a few years ago!

On the whole I thought it was a great start


----------



## Maesfen (2 January 2017)

Hated the opening graphics in the theatre, won't watch them again!

Thought it was a comic operation with no cover for the presenters, were ITV trying to save money not taking a studio down there for the one day?  Okay for the summer but mid winter, was a bit much and they all looked perished which I thought was very shoddy; bet they all needed a few brandies to warm up again.

I think VP will grow if she covers the interesting back scene things and hopefully she'll bring newcomers into it more, was interesting her cycling regime against riding and good that she played on the variables about horses not being machines, how different things affect them which non-horsey don't appreciate.  Why do they need a weather woman FGS, anyone can see if it's raining or not?
I love Marmite but hated MC, shades of a young JMcC and we don't need him back again thanks very much, would much rather have had Tanya than him.  Was a delight not to see the Dubai connection again considering their horrendous treatment of horses and cheating record, good riddance to them.
The graphics weren't fantastic, hope they improve them too.  Watching Mick and Alice and listening to Richard, it was like welcoming old friends back.
Do hope they give more paddock time; we don't need a rerun of the whole previous race again, they could drop that for a start.

Lukewarm like ATM, we should come back in a month and see how it is with everyone again I think.


----------



## Maesfen (2 January 2017)

Hated the opening graphics in the theatre, won't watch them again!

Thought it was a comic operation with no cover for the presenters, were ITV trying to save money not taking a studio down there for the one day?  Okay for the summer but mid winter, was a bit much and they all looked perished which I thought was very shoddy; bet they all needed a few brandies to warm up again.

I think VP will grow if she covers the interesting back scene things and hopefully she'll bring newcomers into it more, was interesting her cycling regime against riding and good that she played on the variables about horses not being machines, how different things affect them which non-horsey don't appreciate.  Why do they need a weather woman FGS, anyone can see if it's raining or not?
I love Marmite but hated MC, shades of a young JMcC and we don't need him back again thanks very much, would much rather have had Tanya than him.  Was a delight not to see the Dubai connection again considering their horrendous treatment of horses and cheating record, good riddance to them.
The graphics weren't fantastic, hope they improve them too.  Watching Mick and Alice and listening to Richard, it was like welcoming old friends back.
Do hope they give more paddock time; we don't need a rerun of the whole previous race again, they could drop that for a start.

Lukewarm like ATM, we should come back in a month and see how it is with everyone again I think.


----------



## Mariposa (2 January 2017)

It really wasn't that bad! I think it was a good start and they'll learn, improve and we'll all grow used to the new presenters ( even Matt Chapman...maybe...). They can't please everyone, but at least they are throwing everything at it, which is great for the sport we all love.


----------



## horselover2 (2 January 2017)

Agree with Mariposa......Im just so glad to have racing on tv , cant get racing uk and atr no good as my internet too slow so keeps buffering..i was pleasantly surprised in some ways to see Alice,AP,Mick and thought Ed Chamberlin seemed really good so if thats the only way to watch racing now  then im happy,better than nothing at all and think they will be doing some behind the scenes stuff which i love, by the look of it.
Can see what people mean about graphics, i like to see who is the trainer/jockey etc so hopefully that will get improved.


----------



## Orangehorse (2 January 2017)

Well let it bed in.  Agree about not liking the graphics, but glad to see racing on TV.

I thought Victoria Pendleton's comments were interesting really, about the difference between human training and horse training.  It is sometimes good to have a complete outsider's view on things, as horse people have their own language.

I thought that far from being a minority sport, after football, racing is the most attended sport in the UK.


----------



## KautoStar1 (2 January 2017)

Orangehorse said:



			Well let it bed in.  Agree about not liking the graphics, but glad to see racing on TV.

I thought Victoria Pendleton's comments were interesting really, about the difference between human training and horse training.  It is sometimes good to have a complete outsider's view on things, as horse people have their own language.

I thought that far from being a minority sport, after football, racing is the most attended sport in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I agree with you.  Things just need to settle.  I actually like VP. She has really grown on me.  She is clearly talented and gutsy but she is also intelligent and thoughtful.  I think she will be a good link for the non horsey people. 

I think racing is the most attended sport after football in terms of people through the turn stiles but from a tv viewing perspective it's pretty low.  

We are lucky itv have picked it up.  And I enjoyed it.  Yes there are some things to improve on but that will come as they find their feet.  And I know Chapman is marmite but he brings a bit of theatre to the betting ring which was sadly lacking with Tanya Stevenson.


----------



## Goldenstar (2 January 2017)

Why were they outside in the pouring rain all day ?
Couldn't work that out .


----------



## scotlass (2 January 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Why were the pundits standing out in the pouring rain?  Who were the two giggling clowns who stood either side of AP? 

I felt sorry for Mick Fitzgerald,  he must have felt as though he was trying to shag a hedgehog,  one prick working against hundreds.
		
Click to expand...


I just spat tea across the floor laughing reading that.   

It was okay.  Like a lot of people, I'm just pleased to still have racing on terrestrial TV.

The presenters need an indoor studio.  AP looked frozen.  Luke Harvey sounds like a chipmunk on acid and Matt Chapman was trying far too hard.   Ed Chamberlain okay and I can cope with Alice Plunkett (especially now that Emma Spencer's services have been dispensed with at last).

However, the actual racing was fine, and it was good to see Musselburgh getting a bit of coverage.

Happy to give ITV the benefit of the doubt at the moment.


----------



## KautoStar1 (2 January 2017)

Goldenstar said:



			Why were they outside in the pouring rain all day ?
Couldn't work that out .
		
Click to expand...

Don't know. Did seem odd didn't it.  Again sure that will be sorted out.   Perhaps they wanted to be seen to be in the thick of the action rather than in a studio away from the parade ring.


----------



## Clodagh (3 January 2017)

I think they were taking a lot of ideas from ATR, the all shouting at each toher and clowning around, and the standing outside, it bore more similarities to ATR and RUK than the old C4, IMO.


----------



## MyBoyChe (3 January 2017)

Lots to improve on I think, but watchable.  I thought the graphics were horrid, maybe I just need to get used to them!  No issue with the presenters being outside but they do need to rethink their attire, as most seem to be ex jockeys Im sure they can cope with a bit of rain although Im sure a studio would help with the overall presentation and encourage some engaging banter.  Matt Chapman, couldnt stand him on ATR but I did think today he was a bit more toned down.  For those who watch RUK, I have to say I prefer him to Dave Nevison, their latest betting guru.  The man stutters and stumbles over his words, and completely unforgiveable in my book, refers to horses as "that thing" when he cant remember a name   I was pleasantly surprised by VP, I do think that she will provide some interesting articles, she is an intelligent girl and seems to have a genuine new found interest.  Looking forward to some of her stuff.  I was struggling to hear Richard Hoiles at times, not sure if it was a racecourse problem.  Overall it will be interesting to see how they develop.  In the main I watch RUK but always used to watch C4 on the big racing days as their insights into some of the yards and owners were good, so will probably do the same for a while and see what happens.


----------



## Clodagh (3 January 2017)

MyBoyChe said:



			Lots to improve on I think, but watchable.  I thought the graphics were horrid, maybe I just need to get used to them!  No issue with the presenters being outside but they do need to rethink their attire, as most seem to be ex jockeys Im sure they can cope with a bit of rain although Im sure a studio would help with the overall presentation and encourage some engaging banter.  Matt Chapman, couldnt stand him on ATR but I did think today he was a bit more toned down.  For those who watch RUK, I have to say I prefer him to Dave Nevison, their latest betting guru.  The man stutters and stumbles over his words, and completely unforgiveable in my book, refers to horses as "that thing" when he cant remember a name   I was pleasantly surprised by VP, I do think that she will provide some interesting articles, she is an intelligent girl and seems to have a genuine new found interest.  Looking forward to some of her stuff.  I was struggling to hear Richard Hoiles at times, not sure if it was a racecourse problem.  Overall it will be interesting to see how they develop.  In the main I watch RUK but always used to watch C4 on the big racing days as their insights into some of the yards and owners were good, so will probably do the same for a while and see what happens.
		
Click to expand...

My viewing prctices are the same as yours. I also cannot bear the betting man they have now. One RUK presenter I really like is the guy with the beard who talks about the horses in the paddock, he really knows his onions and comes across brilliantly, he is not probably not sparkly enough for mainstream tv though.


----------



## stormox (3 January 2017)

Are ITV going to do a 'Morning Line' type programme at all? I cant seem to find anything in  the TV schedules. Enjoyed having something to watch while I had breakfast on Saturdays.


----------



## Maesfen (3 January 2017)

On ITV 4, they're doing The Morning Show, Saturdays, 10 am apparently.


----------



## stormox (3 January 2017)

Its a pity its so late- I will be up and out by then!! Do they think horsey folks lay in bed on a Sat morning??


----------



## popsdosh (3 January 2017)

stormox said:



			Its a pity its so late- I will be up and out by then!! Do they think horsey folks lay in bed on a Sat morning??
		
Click to expand...

They did market research within the industry and this was the most popular time slot for various reasons not least for getting trainers etc in the studio without disrupting their day to much  Dont forget it will also be available on ITV4+1 or even later on the ITV player.


----------



## proudwilliam (6 January 2017)

I am going to start to watch tomorrow, I only lasted 15minutes last week. If it is dump down talk I will take out the sub to the racing channel. I cannot imagine Cheltenham with this lot.


----------



## Clodagh (7 January 2017)

proudwilliam said:



			I am going to start to watch tomorrow, I only lasted 15minutes last week. If it is dump down talk I will take out the sub to the racing channel. I cannot imagine Cheltenham with this lot.
		
Click to expand...

RUK have an offer on at the moment.


----------



## Honeylight (7 January 2017)

It was much, much better this afternoon. Matt Chapman was restrained and bearable. The other presenters came over well this week. I actually observed something new....me not pausing and doing jobs so I could fast forward, as I have been doing for the last few years. I sat and watched it live. Liked the little clips like the one about the Grakle and hope Cecil will get his own regular spot. Caught a bit of the morning show and really liked the interview with Joseph O Brien and especially enjoyed the visit to Kingsclere. All in all a thumbs up this week.
I also have noticed a much more horse centred approach and an example of this was the genuine pleasure from the presenters when Dynaste's retirement was announced. It remains to be seen how they will react to a fatality.


----------



## Alec Swan (7 January 2017)

Honeylight ^^^^ This.  As you say,  there's a marked change over last week,  whereby the presenters took a real interest in the horse,  and its very being.  What a treat the interview with Sarah(?) the girl who does Dynaste was,  as you say and conducted in such a way by Alice P and with her usual charm,  the delight was obvious that the horse is now to retire. 

I missed the 10 o'clock preview because,  like others,  I was busy with work,  which was a shame.  If they put it on at 06:00 I'll get up to watch it!

The picture quality,  apart from the dense fog at Wincanton,  was a vast improvement on Ch4.  They often say that they'll give an update on the fallers,  and like Ch4 they often don't.

An improvement,  none the less.

Alec.


----------



## KautoStar1 (7 January 2017)

Honeylight said:



			. It remains to be seen how they will react to a fatality.
		
Click to expand...

Same as before I expect because they are all ex chan 4 RUK or ATR except Ed, so well used to the highs and lows.


----------



## photo_jo (7 January 2017)

Clodagh said:



			RUK have an offer on at the moment. 

Click to expand...

£10 per month until end of April then up to £25.


----------



## MyBoyChe (7 January 2017)

I recorded the morning show and managed to get home just in time to watch it before the racing started.  Enjoyed it and think it has potential, I do like Oli though  The afternoon coverage I thought was a big improvement on last week and better than C4 on the whole.  Nice mix of presenters and having hated Matt on ATR Im finding him pleasantly subdued on ITV, I hope he continues like this as I think hes quite a nice guy, I just found him a bit OTT before. They seem quite a switched on bunch and I think it is going to get better with practise.  I shall keep watching for now


----------



## Fiona (7 January 2017)

I watched this afternoon and found it perfectly pleasant....

It's not the down /francome /mcgrath show any more sadly,  but it's no worse than the last couple of years on c4 and hopefully itv will continue to take on board feedback and improve. .

Fiona


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (7 January 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Honeylight ^^^^ This.  As you say,  there's a marked change over last week,  whereby the presenters took a real interest in the horse,  and its very being.  What a treat the interview with Sarah(?) the girl who does Dynaste was,  as you say and conducted in such a way by Alice P and with her usual charm,  the delight was obvious that the horse is now to retire. 

I missed the 10 o'clock preview because,  like others,  I was busy with work,  which was a shame.  If they put it on at 06:00 I'll get up to watch it!

The picture quality,  apart from the dense fog at Wincanton,  was a vast improvement on Ch4.  They often say that they'll give an update on the fallers,  and like Ch4 they often don't.

An improvement,  none the less.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I had the opposite problem with ITV4, in that it kept looping, so I was terribly distracted, I agree the program seemed more professional, but I only saw half of it.
Is it on catch up?
Re casualties, if a horse is put down there and then, there is a fatality, but its not always cut and dried, and vets are there to attend to the horse, not to do PR.
Those who want the full race details need to buy the Racing Post.


----------



## MyBoyChe (7 January 2017)

I would go so far as to say that at weekends I will be watching ITV rather than RUK (which I pay for) whilst they continue to employ the awful Dave Nevison as their betting guru.  He does seem to be on at weekends so the midweek coverage is still OK. I really enjoy listening to Dave (McCleary I think), Steve Mellish and Jonathan Neesom.  I appreciate that commentators are all personal preference but I really do find that man obnoxious, he gives the impression that he would bet on 2 flies crawling up a wall and has little or no feeling for the horses!  Im sure his brief is to report on the betting angle but he could have a little more empathy!


----------



## scotlass (7 January 2017)

Luke Harvey's voice still goes through me like fingernails down a blackboard, but a vast improvement from the first week.

Enjoyed the opening programme this morning and thought they did well coping with the visibility issues at Wincanton (I liked the crowd cheering when the commentator said the horses must be coming into view at last because he could see the headlights of the tailing ambulance).


----------



## claracanter (11 January 2017)

Saw the first week and thought it was ok but had a few things that needed ironing out. Have just watched this weekends and have to say I really enjoyed it. I liked the tone of it . I thought they went a long way to make it accessible to new non racing viewers  and yet as a knowledgeable race goer myself, I didn't feel patronised. In fact I can't believe I'm saying this, but the love of the horse really shone through for me and not the love of betting. Well done ITV


----------



## claracanter (11 January 2017)

Honeylight said:



			It was much, much better this afternoon. Matt Chapman was restrained and bearable. The other presenters came over well this week. I actually observed something new....me not pausing and doing jobs so I could fast forward, as I have been doing for the last few years. I sat and watched it live. Liked the little clips like the one about the Grakle and hope Cecil will get his own regular spot. Caught a bit of the morning show and really liked the interview with Joseph O Brien and especially enjoyed the visit to Kingsclere. All in all a thumbs up this week.
I also have noticed a much more horse centred approach and an example of this was the genuine pleasure from the presenters when Dynaste's retirement was announced. It remains to be seen how they will react to a fatality.
		
Click to expand...

Could have written the above myself as totally agree with your points. Much more horse centred and the enthusiasm and love for the animals shines through.
I too wondered during the programme, how 'bad news' would be dealt with. Lets hope we never have to find out!


----------



## TelH (11 January 2017)

I was unimpressed the first week but thought the 2nd week was definitely an improvement. Not really convinced about the need for the girl who talks about the weather or VP, despite what she achieved in such a short space of time racing wise; Matt Chapman was painful to watch the first week but much better the 2nd week. I think overall it will grow on me.
Not seen ITV's equivalent of the Morning Line yet, I wish it was on earlier.


----------



## Maesfen (11 January 2017)

Echo the other thoughts, I've enjoyed it so far but it still bugs me that they are expected to stand out to prattle all afternoon.  I know they'll be back inside the minute they've stopped filming between races but that's not the point; it looks totally stupid in the middle of winter.


----------



## Daffodil (11 January 2017)

I thought the first week was beyond dreadful.   Massive improvement last Saturday and nice to see that they'd noted the complaints about the graphics. Still rather dubious about the need for the weather girl though.    I do like Cecil!

Be very interesting to see how they deal with the Kempton news.......


----------



## KautoStar1 (28 January 2017)

I think we've just found out how ITV would manage bad news.  
With kindness and empathy.   Much love for Many Clouds.  RIP fella.


----------



## be positive (28 January 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			I think we've just found out how ITV would manage bad news.  
With kindness and empathy.   Much love for Many Clouds.  RIP fella.
		
Click to expand...

They dealt with it extremely well, RIP Many Clouds.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 January 2017)

KautoStar1 said:



			I think we've just found out how ITV would manage bad news.  
With kindness and empathy.   Much love for Many Clouds.  RIP fella.
		
Click to expand...

I hope they don't have to do it again, that was a nasty fall for the loose horse.


----------



## teapot (28 January 2017)

AdorableAlice said:



			I hope they don't have to do it again, that was a nasty fall for the loose horse.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't it just?


----------



## suffolkmare (28 January 2017)

Any news on the horse and jockey that parted company in the xc chase? Looked nasty for both  maybe just winded?


----------



## MyBoyChe (28 January 2017)

I thought they handled the awful news about Many Clouds extremely well.  They spoke about it as soon as it was known the poor boy had gone down, they brought us up to date with the very sad end result straight away and didnt shy away from talking about it.  Indeed both Mick and Luke were visibly moved  and I thought the interview with OS was very well and sensitively handled.  I was pleasantly surprised by Eds ability to deal with this type of situation without becoming mawkish but without trying to gloss over it and move on.  I think this team is really starting to gel together now and they have some very good people on board, knowledgable and intelligent.  I think I have switched my festival coverage allegance now, Im afraid that RUK, in my eyes, is still blighted by Mr Nevison.  I watched the last half hour of Cheltenham today on RUK and he was in the betting ring, I dont think he managed to string two words together without forgetting or stumbling over them   Well done ITV, a pleasant surprise!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (28 January 2017)

suffolkmare said:



			Any news on the horse and jockey that parted company in the xc chase? Looked nasty for both  maybe just winded?
		
Click to expand...

Both horse and jockey are fine.


----------



## scotlass (11 February 2017)

Having the presenters standing outside at that table beside the parade ring is getting ridiculous.  Brough Scott - who hasn't been in the best health in the last few years - looks absolutely frozen.  It's a format that might work should we get a decent summer, but not in the middle of February in horizontal sleet.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (11 February 2017)

It would put folks off going racing, agree about Brough.


----------



## Alec Swan (11 February 2017)

There was Denman on parade and Sprinter Sacre too.  Would it have been so difficult to devote just a little more time to them?  As it was,  Denman had a couple of seconds and SS not much more.

I agree regarding Brough Scott,  the poor sod looked perished and at his age,  it was thoughtless.  

The filming standard has improved vastly though the whole programme still seems to be somehow disjointed.  I've missed the previous 3 weeks so whether it's slowly improving,  I'm unsure.

Alec.


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 February 2017)

seems a bit silly in this weather....i am getting used to itv coverage but really wish we could see the horses in the paddock rather than a couple of seconds before the off..i suppose they may not know that alot of us like to view the horses and get a bit more info well before the race starts so i am going to email and ask (if i can work out where to send it)...


----------



## splashgirl45 (11 February 2017)

found out and sent an email.  will be interested to see what they say....


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (12 February 2017)

scotlass said:



			Having the presenters standing outside at that table beside the parade ring is getting ridiculous.  Brough Scott - who hasn't been in the best health in the last few years - looks absolutely frozen.  It's a format that might work should we get a decent summer, but not in the middle of February in horizontal sleet.
		
Click to expand...

Agree about this Brough Scott looked so chilled and almost shivering and they have that tiny table which doesn't fit all their equipment on and yesterday the ipad was drenched from the snow. It's nice you can see the horses behind them but a little marquee or something to give them a bit of shelter or even a porta cabin like channel 4 used to have would look much more professional. I'm not keen on the intro but have liked the general coverage and showing of the horses. I can't watch it all ever as have a lesson on a Saturday but another who isn't keen on the bloke covering the betting but that side of it doesn't interest me anyway and John Mccrick used to really grate on me too.


----------



## Alec Swan (12 February 2017)

Crazy_cat_lady said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. and John Mccrick used to really grate on me too.
		
Click to expand...

I agree,  the man was an oaf,  but I'll admit that I rather miss him.  An odd guest appearance I could cope with, &#8230;&#8230;.. I think! 

Alec.


----------



## Clodagh (12 February 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			I agree,  the man was an oaf,  but I'll admit that I rather miss him.  An odd guest appearance I could cope with, &#8230;&#8230;.. I think! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

God Alec, never. He was a mysoginist and an ignorant ****. Except about racing, but he was such a pig you could never even pay attention to his knowledge, it all came out attached to so much drivel. I didn't like him BTW!

I was away on Saturday so watched all ITV instead of some ITV and some RUK. I thought it was good but do wish they would show the horses, although they did do that more I thought. Perhaps if we clubbed together we could buy them a gazebo from Argos?


----------



## Alec Swan (12 February 2017)

Clodagh said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. . He was a mysoginist and an ignorant ****. &#8230;&#8230;..
		
Click to expand...

Well you've said that about me,  and with some justification,  but you still talk to me! 

Alec.


----------



## MyBoyChe (12 February 2017)

I always felt with John Mc, that a lot of his bluster was put on for the cameras.  I dont know him, so I could be completely wrong, but I had a feeling that his wife called the shots.  I also seem to remember that he was quite an animal lover, concerned about welfare of both horses and dogs and anyone who has those kind of concerns cant be all bad in my book.  I suspect he was very much a product of his upbringing so although he could be annoying in the extreme, I dont think he was quite as awful as he came across.  Given the choice of Big Mac, the awful Mr Nevison or Matt Chapman Im coming down in favour of the latter and I never thought Id say that!


----------



## Clodagh (12 February 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Well you've said that about me,  and with some justification,  but you still talk to me! 

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure I didn't say that to your face.&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## KautoStar1 (12 February 2017)

I'm really enjoying the itv coverage and although I have RUK too I only every watch that during the week.  I don't have an issue with them being in the parade ring. I think the idea is to be as close to the action as possible not tucked away in a studio   

I'm not sure the camera work is any different.  I think the course shots are captured by one team who provide to the relevant channels. So what you see for itv will have been the same for chan 4.  But I might be wrong on that so don't quote me !! 


And there will never be an acceptable time for a guest appearance for the awful John McCririck however knowledgeable he might be.  "Chappers" is ok.  I'm not really into betting so it's no big deal to me as such but he is a huge improvement to the awful bland Tanya 'I dressed in the dark' Stevenson.


----------



## Mariposa (13 February 2017)

I'm really enjoying the ITV coverage too, I especially like how they show the breeding of the winner ( I know Channel 4 used to do this sometimes but for some reason it just sticks with me now!)

They are all growing on me, even Matt Chapman!


----------



## Honeylight (14 February 2017)

MyBoyChe said:



			I always felt with John Mc, that a lot of his bluster was put on for the cameras.  I dont know him, so I could be completely wrong, but I had a feeling that his wife called the shots.  I also seem to remember that he was quite an animal lover, concerned about welfare of both horses and dogs and anyone who has those kind of concerns cant be all bad in my book.  I suspect he was very much a product of his upbringing so although he could be annoying in the extreme, I dont think he was quite as awful as he came across.  Given the choice of Big Mac, the awful Mr Nevison or Matt Chapman Im coming down in favour of the latter and I never thought Id say that!
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few years ago, when I was working in community education, an older Afro-Caribbean lady in the class started to mention her encounter with John McCruik. I was expecting a tale of racism, but the lady in question's daughter lived near the McCruik's and he invited them over for a Christmas party. Apparently he was very nice, very generous and nothing, the lady said, like was was on the racing! Interesting isn't it, I was very surprised by the story at the time. I do suspect he had become something of a self parody.


----------



## AdorableAlice (4 March 2017)

Enjoying the coverage today, lovely to see the Frankel - Responsible colt foal being born and the short clip from Greatwood. I hope they continue to do the interesting articles alongside the racing itself.


----------



## Chiffy (4 March 2017)

Grr! Why did it swop back to ITV today, my sky box didn't record it?


----------



## Alec Swan (4 March 2017)

All that I could find on the supposed Ch 24 was bloody darts!  DARTS?? FFS!

Alec.


----------



## Fiona (4 March 2017)

Chiffy said:



			Grr! Why did it swop back to ITV today, my sky box didn't record it?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same here chiffy ... Fuming  

We have a smart tv so hubby trying to find it on itv iplayer. 

Fiona


----------



## Fiona (4 March 2017)

Anyone else looking....

We found it on catch up TV through itv. 

Can't fast forward through the ads though 


Fiona


----------



## Clodagh (5 March 2017)

They did say last week it was swapping back to the main channel, and mentioned it on The Opening Show. I agree it is difficult though.


----------



## Chiffy (5 March 2017)

Afraid I fast forward quite a bit of the chat if it's not interesting enough. The opening show is on too late on a Saturday morning, so that is recorded incase they show anything interesting. By the time 6pm I got round to looking at anything, I had missed the channel swop. Will check my radio times every week now, what a bore.


----------

